# APM

## JacoMozzi

ho ricompilato il kernel con l'opzione Power management support , advanced power management BIOS support, enable PM at boot time, Make CPU idle calls when idle. Sull'altro pc (un amd xp 2000) si spegne con l'apm, con il pentium II 350 e la gentoo non si spegne automaticamente. 

COsa manca??

Grazie mille per l'aiuto e scusate i tanti post..

Jaco

----------

## enx89

Beh, ci dovrebbe essere un' opzione del tipo

```
 Use real mode APM BIOS call to power off 
```

, tu l'hai abilitata?

ENx

----------

## JacoMozzi

Ho visto che nel kernel della Mandrake dell'altro pc che si spegne normalmente nn é abilitata quindi in teoria nn dovrebbe essere quello. Cosa potrebbe essere?

Grazie mille 

Jaco

----------

## Phemt

mmm...c'è un opzione riguardante il multiprocessore che se è attivata (e lo è default) impedisce all'apm di spegnere.

Controlla

----------

## cerri

cioe', hai mandrake che funziona e gentoo no?

se e' cosi' cosa cambia tra il .config di mandrake e quello di gentoo?

----------

## JacoMozzi

mandrake é sul pc con l'amd xp 2000+ la gentoo sul p2 350. grazie mille proverò....

Ciao a tutti

jaco

----------

